# Favourite Main/Start Menu?



## Jiehfeng (Sep 25, 2015)

What's your favourite main or start menu? I like creative menus since I always use them.
My favourite would be Dishonored, I like the sound effects and the look of it.







There are other cool start menus too, can't think of any now.


----------

